# God Bless Our Servicemen and Veterans



## dudstuen (Feb 20, 2014)

:usflag:First, Thanks to everyone that helped me with my cropping and adobe problem yesterday, think I got it now. Just need to keep practicing for better photo's. Tried something different this morning, hope you like it. I thought the pen and Eagle went together well. Did this pen for a Veteran friend of mine The eagle is from a photo I took this Sept. while visiting Alaska, nice of him to pose for me. The pen is on a gun metal bolt action. Just trying something new. Critiques and comments are welcome, I need all the help I can get! Dave


----------



## plantman (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like you are on the wright path Dave !!! Very thoughtful rendition of the stars and stripes. Photo looks great with the pen. Your friend should be quite pleased with the results.    Jim  S


----------



## navycop (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks good.. What kind of blank is that??


----------



## dudstuen (Feb 22, 2014)

Acrylic blank from BearToothWoods


----------

